# ((((( الكبرياء )))))



## salimhadadd (11 أغسطس 2011)

(( الكبرياء ))
 بقلم سالم متي"

(( قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامح الروح" ام  (18: 12)) الكبرياء هي خطية ومرض يصيب الإنسان اخترعها إبليس وجعلها أداة لهلاك الإنسان مثلما هلك هو بتكبره , وهي تجلب الغطرسة وغضب الرب على المتكبر والمتجر , وهي تلد خواص أخرى مثل التعجب بالنفس والافتخار ومحبة المديح والعجرفة ومحبة الشهرة والرئاسة والسيطرة , وهي ابنة كبرى للأنانية ( أم الخطايا ) ,
كما أن الكبرياء تجلب للإنسان مشاكل هو في غنى عنها مثل : فقدان النفس سلامتها , ويثير الحقد والحسد والغيرة والكراهية من الناس , كما يقول في الأمثال : ( تأتي الكبرياء فيأتي الهوان ) أم 11 : 2 ) , ويا ما اسر تفككت من اثر الكبرياء لأنه لا يقبل الصلح ويتمسك بالخطأ , كما انه يجلب غضب الله , إذ يقول الرسول يعقوب :
( يقاوم الله المستكبرين , وأما المتواضعين فيعطيهم نعمة ) يع 4: 6 ) لذا يجب الهرب من كرامات العالم ومن محبة المديح ورفض التحدث عن أمجاد النفس بتكبر , كما يجب النظر إلى اتضاع رب المجد , وكيف انه علمنا درسا بليغا يجب أن لا ننساه طيلة أيام حياتنا , إذ انه عندما كان في قمة عظمته تنازل وغسل أرجل تلاميذه , وأيضا لم ينتقم من صالبيه وهو القدير بل التمس لهم العذر , وطالبنا بالسلوك باتضاع طلبا للراحة النفسية والبدنية , لينسب كل إنسان أعماله إلى الله كي يهرب من التكبر والكبرياء , وقد قال القديس باخوميوس : ( لا تحتقر أحدا , حتى ولو رايته للأصنام ساجدا ,) وإذا تأملنا قليلا في الكبرياء نجد : أن هناك كبرياء في ذاتها يشعر الإنسان انه كبير , وكبرياء أخرى مقارنة إذ يقارن نفسه بغيره فيشعر انه اكبر منه , والعجيب أن غالبية المتكبرين يدعون أنهم غير متكبرين , وهذا بلا شك من كبريائهم إذ أنهم على الدوام يبررون أنفسهم , وبهذا يقعون في خطية أخرى هي تبرير الذات , ومن كبرياء الإنسان يعوق عن الاعتراف بأخطائه والذي بالآخر يقود النفس إلى التجديف على الروح القدس , المتكبر يعتمد على نفسه أما المتواضع فيعتمد على الله , فلهذا يجب على المتكبر أن يخرج من حبس ذاته داخل نفسه إلى نطاق الآخرين , ويندمج في العالم مع إخوته ليحبهم ويتعاون معهم , وان يحاول أن يخرج من التركيز على الاهتمام بنفسه إلى الاهتمام بالآخرين , وبالحقيقة وأنا واثق من هذا انه سوف يجد لذة ومحبة الآخرين له ما يشبع نفسه , وليكون دائما نصب أعيننا الرب يسوع المسيح الذي أخلى نفسه من المجد الحقيقي , أما المتكبر فيخلي نفسه من كل مجد باطل , والكبرياء والغرور هما خطأين لمرضين متشابهين كلاهما يثق في نفسه أكثر من اللازم ويتعالى على الناس , وكأنه قد خلق من شئ غير التراب , ويظن انه اعلم العلماء ,
وكما قيل ("قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامح الروح" ام  (18: 12))  
مما يعني أن الكبرياء والغرور هما الطريق إلى السقوط والفشل , لأنها الخطيئة الأولى والتي سقط بها الشيطان , لذلك يكرهها الله ويكره المتكبرين , وانه أولا وأخرا سيقع كما قال المثل ( ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع )كما يذكر البابا شنودة عن الكبرياء فيقول :

(( الكبرياء هي ارتفاع في القلب , هي حالة شخص يكبر في عيني نفسه , ويريد بالأكثر أن يكبر في أعين الناس ,
ويستطرد في القول , بان الكبرياء على نوعين :
1-إحداهما عجرفة في المظهر الخارجي " في الملبس , في الملامح, في طريقة الكلام, في المشي أو في الجلوس, هي نفخة خارجية , كان يتكلم بنوع من التعالي , أو ينظر في عظمة, أو يجلس في عنجهية, أو يتخير المكان البارز, كلها كبرياء في الظاهر ,
2-إلى جوار هذه المظاهر , توجد كبرياء في داخل النفس, يظن بهذا الشخص انه شئ !! يرى انه كبير, ويتطور إلى ما يجب أن يعامله به الغير ككبير, وما يتعامل به معهم مما يناسب عظمته !! فهو يكلم الناس من فوق , هذا إذا تنازل إلى الكلام معهم , !! كما انه يعاملهم معاملة لا يقبل على نفسه أن يعاملوه بها ,, معتقدا انه يوجد فارق كبير بينه وبينهم, فهو ارفع من الناس قدرا , أو هو أعمق منهم فكرا ومعرفة , أو أكثر شهرة أو أكثر نفوذا, ويظن دائما انه على حق وغيره على باطل, ولا يعترف مطلقا انه قد أخطا في شئ , ويتطلب لونا خاصا من الاحترام, وأسلوبا معينا من المعاملة,,, ))
لقد صدق بابا شنودة في تحليل الكبرياء والمتكبر من كل الجهات , ويدرج الكتاب المقدس " الكبرياء " مع كثير من الخطايا التي تنجس الإنسان ويصفها بالشر , وينتج عنها تجديف على الروح القدس إذ يقول :

(21لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ، مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ، تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ: زِنىً، فِسْقٌ، قَتْلٌ، سِرْقَةٌ، طَمَعٌ، خُبْثٌ، مَكْرٌ، عَهَارَةٌ، عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ، تَجْدِيفٌ، كِبْرِيَاءُ، جَهْلٌ. جَمِيعُ هذِهِ الشُّرُورِ تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ وَتُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ ) مر 7: 21-23)

أيضا يذكر بولس عن الذين يتكبرون فيقول : (19وَلكِنِّي سَآتِي إِلَيْكُمْ سَرِيعًا إِنْ شَاءَ الرَّبُّ، فَسَأَعْرِفُ لَيْسَ كَلاَمَ الَّذِينَ انْتَفَخُوا بَلْ قُوَّتَهُمْ. 20لأَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ لَيْسَ بِكَلاَمٍ، بَلْ بِقُوَّةٍ. ) 1كو 4: 19 و20 )  
وكلمة انتفخوا أي ( تكبروا ) ويريد بولس أن يرى قوتهم لا كلامهم لان ملكوت الله ليس كلام بل هو عمل وقوة من الله يسبغها على الانسان, وأيضا يقول بولس 

( فَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِجَمِيعِنَا عِلْمًا. الْعِلْمُ يَنْفُخُ، وَلكِنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَبْنِي.  ) 1 كو 8: 1 )
 يذكرنا بولس بان مهما يكون لنا من العلم فلنحذر من السقوط في الكبرياء, ويجب أن يكون لنا محبة للآخرين , كما انه يضع الكبرياء ضمن النفاق والحسد إذ يقول :

(20لأَنِّي أَخَافُ إِذَا جِئْتُ أَنْ لاَ أَجِدَكُمْ كَمَا أُرِيدُ، وَأُوجَدَ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. أَنْ تُوجَدَ خُصُومَاتٌ وَمُحَاسَدَاتٌ وَسَخَطَاتٌ وَتَحَزُّبَاتٌ وَمَذَمَّاتٌ وَنَمِيمَاتٌ وَتَكَبُّرَات ٌوتشويشات )  2كو 12: 20) 
أما عن التعليمات التي أعطاها للكنيسة , عن الذين يحبون أن يكونوا أساقفة ورعاة أوصاهم قائلا :

(6غَيْرَ حَدِيثِ الإِيمَانِ لِئَلاَّ يَتَصَلَّفَ فَيَسْقُطَ فِي دَيْنُونَةِ إِبْلِيسَ. ) 1تي 3: 6 )
وكلمة يتصلف بمعني ( يتكبر) وهنا لم يعطي الرسول بولس مجالا للشك بان المتكبرين لهم دينونة أبدية مع إبليس , كلمات وآيات كثيرة لهذا الموضوع ولكن نكتفي بهذا القدر لكي لا نطيل عليكم , ونطلب من الله والرب يسوع المسيح أن يحفظ أبنائه من السقوط في دائرة التكبر والتعاظم , والتي سقط بها الشيطان واسقط كثيرين معه , ولا زال يعمل من اجل هذا , وأي إنسان يوجد فيه هذه الصفة لينزعها قبل فوات الأوان , وهناك جانبان في الحياة : أما جانب الكبرياء ويكون مع الشيطان في سقوطه , وإما الخضوع للرب يسوع المسيح والتسليم الكامل له لنحيا الحياة الأبدية معه في السماء , اطلب من الرب أن يكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة لكثيرين , كما اطلب صلاتكم من اجل هذا آمين ,,,,

مع تحيات سالم متي 






  انظروا الى اتضاع ربنا


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكراا جداا
موضوع جميل وراائع جداا


----------



## salimhadadd (12 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا جداا
> موضوع جميل وراائع جداا





الاخ النهيسي سلام ومحبة لك من الله ابينا والمسيح فادينا,,
شكرا لمرورك الغالي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك, شاكر تشجيعك 
الدائم, الرب يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك ,,


----------

